# Bill to Regulate the Hunting and Harvesting of Attorneys



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2003)

Bill to Regulate the Hunting and Harvesting of Attorneys

Bill to Regulate the Hunting and Harvesting of Attorneys
PC 370.00 370.01. Any person with a valid in-state rodent
or snake hunting license may also hunt and harvest attorneys
for recreational and sport (non-commercial) purposes.

370.02. Taking of attorneys with traps or dead falls is
permitted. The use of United States currency as bait,
however, is prohibited.

370.03. The willful killing of attorneys with a motor
vehicle is prohibited, unless such vehicle is an ambulance
being driven in reverse. If an attorney is accidentally
struck by a motor vehicle, the dead attorney should be
removed to the roadside, and the vehicle should proceed
immediately to the nearest car wash.

370.04. It is unlawful to chase, herd or harvest attorneys
from a power boat, helicopter or aircraft.

370.05. It is unlawful to shout, "WHIPLASH", "AMBULANCE",
or "FREE SCOTCH" for the purposes of trapping attorneys.

370.06. It is unlawful to hunt attorneys within 100 yards
of BMW, Mercedes or Porsche dealerships, except on
Wednesday afternoon.

370.07. It is unlawful to hunt attorneys within 200 yards
of courtrooms, law libraries, health clubs, country clubs,
hospitals or brothels.

370.08. If an attorney gains elective office, it is not
necessary to have a license to hunt, trap or possess the
same.

370.09. It is unlawful for a hunter to wear a disguise as
a reporter, accident victim, physician, chiropractor or
tax accountant for the purpose of hunting attorneys.

370.10.  Bag and Possession Limits per day: Yellow-bellied
sidewinders, 2; Two-faced tortfeasors, 1;  Back-stabbing
divorce litigators, 3. Horn-rimmed cut-throats, 2;
Minutiae-advocating dirt balls, 4. Honest attorneys
protected (Endangered Species Act).

ARS 8007.21. It is illegal to take attorneys with a
moving vehicle unless there are no measurable skid marks
at the kill site.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2003)

> 370.10. Bag and Possession Limits per day: Yellow-bellied
> sidewinders, 2; Two-faced tortfeasors, 1; Back-stabbing
> divorce litigators, 3. Horn-rimmed cut-throats, 2;
> Minutiae-advocating dirt balls, 4. Honest attorneys
> protected (Endangered Species Act).



4. Honest attorneys
protected (Endangered Species Act).

If you see one of these, please take a picture and report it for further study. This Species is rumored to be extinct, yet there are always rumors.
:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 6, 2003)

MMMM-MMMM!!! Them thar is good eatin'!:barf:


----------

